

The most important question in a job interview - mooreds
http://www.forbes.com/sites/lizryan/2014/11/08/the-most-important-question-in-a-job-interview/

======
dllthomas
While the opening was strong, I'm not sure this is a very good criterion.
Certainly, it's asserted more than established in this article, and it seems
like something we would be prone to over value - we expect and respond to
narrative that real life often fails to provide.

------
JoeAltmaier
Well, another 'magic bullet' question. Its supposed to avoid hiring losers
(avoid false positives). Not sure that's very hard to do, even without
learning a candidate's life storey.

